# J. Ligon Duncan resources on Covenant Theology



## FrozenChosen (Jul 19, 2004)

Someone asked about these resources. Apparently the search function isn't working, because I did several word searches and all the results said "no topics were found" (even when I used "covenant" as a search term).

Anyways, I have a friend from First Presbyterian in Jackson, and he sent me the link to his church's site and I found a ton of information.

Here the link is:

http://www.fpcjackson.org/resources/apologetics/Covenant Theology & Justification/index.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## LauridsenL (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks! This looks like a wealth of [u:894b54b233]great[/u:894b54b233] material! I really appreciate it.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 20, 2004)

This is worthy of a Sticky for now.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jul 20, 2004)

My first sticky! Woohoo!


----------



## Ranger (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow! Thank you so much. That is a ton of wonderful resources!


----------

